# odd fruit jar on ebay



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 1, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eB...sPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 1, 2014)

It's what's referred to as a "Christmas Mason", made by Ball.  Redbook 1780.  Might be nice once cleaned up.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, I've been after one of those for awhile now. Always seem to be a little pricey.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Nice jar, I saw that one on there....I would have loved to dig one of those, and it has what looks to be nice strong embossing to boot.   Worth a trip to the cleaning gods.* *  David*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2014)

> Worth a trip to the cleaning gods.


True, but for same price it could be nice and with a lid, no cleaning necessary.I was a good sale but well more than what it was worth in my opinion.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 8, 2014)

Such cool lettering, wonder WHY? Ball did that?


----------

